# Need help with Machine Work!



## vcw (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey all!

I'm looking to make a collimator/dust protector for my RPL laser and I need some help with machining some things.
I would like to build something like this:







Here are the pictures of the RPL and the threading of it:






























Please PM/Post if you can help me with this.
Please contact me is more information is needed.

Thanks!
Victor


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 5, 2008)

That's a nice, complete work-up. The onlything that would make it better would be

1) confirmation that part b will screw into part a, and that part a will screw into the existing threads.

2) Confirmation that the threads are really 1mm pitch *

3) some indication of how close or far apart the lenses need to be from each other and the laser.

4) You will be fitting the lenses, right?

The best way to make sure they all fit is to send the laser to the person doing the work.


Daniel

* A $5 thread gage from any auto supply shop will help confirm that the threads are indeed 1.0 mm pitch. If you can not find a local one, here's a metric one for under $9.
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=327-3184&PMPXNO=22508324&PARTPG=INLMK3

A $16 digital caliper from harbor freight will help to give exact sizes to go along with the pictures. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47256

A $2 jewelers loupe, when placed over the lens of a cell phone camera, will give pretty good close ups.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=98722


----------



## vcw (Oct 5, 2008)

Will it work if I send in the aperature cap to someone that can make this?
I just want part 1 to attach to the laser head with a lens in as deep as possible with room for part 2 to screw into part 1.
I'll try to make a 3D model of it when I have time.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, just the aperture cap will be enough. Fom there a machinist will be able to verify that they are cutting the same threads. Of course, the whole laser would be better since then you could make sure part A was not too deep. 

How much are you willing to pay? Bear in mind that it's probably a couple of hours work.


Daniel.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah, just the aperture cap will be enough. Fom there a machinist will be able to verify that they are cutting the same threads. Of course, the whole laser would be better since then you could make sure part A was not too deep. 

How much are you willing to pay? Bear in mind that it's probably a couple of hours work.


Daniel.


----------



## vcw (Oct 6, 2008)

The threads should go in about 7mm.
I live in Los Angeles County, CA, so I would like to find someone near that area.


----------



## vcw (Oct 10, 2008)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## mdocod (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi vcw,

If you'd be willing, please click the following link:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html

if you could refer to #3

----------------------------------------

800x800 maximum image size please, even on DSL it's a bear to load this page 

---------------------------------------

Best of luck with the project, looks like fun !

Eric


----------



## vcw (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, fixed the images.
Anyone avaliable to help?


----------



## mach5proto (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey VCW,

I am very new to this site, but I would be willing to help you out with your parts. I am in Irvine, Ca. Let me know.


----------



## vcw (Oct 30, 2008)

What other measurements would you need for making the parts?


----------



## mach5proto (Oct 30, 2008)

If you could send me the cap and the 2 lens, that would be all I really need. Or what part of L.A. are you in? Do you ever come to Orange county? If so then I could take measurments plus verify the thread pitch.


----------

